# Can you burn wood with nails in it ?



## Nocattom

Came across some cut up pallets with lots of nails. Should this be used ?


----------



## DAKSY

Nocattom said:


> Came across some cut up pallets with lots of nails. Should this be used ?


 
It's wood. It'll burn, but if you do, don't throw your ashes in the driveway!


----------



## Doug MacIVER

Nocattom said:


> Came across some cut up pallets with lots of nails. Should this be used ?


 i do all the time when nails don't come out. i dont have ash pan in f100 so nothing to get hung up.


----------



## ScotO

does your stove have a catalytic converter?  if so, proceed with caution, as nails with galvanizing on them (zinc or cadmium plated) can be very hard on the catalytic converter.  If no CAT in your stove, then you should be fine (just follow Daksy's advice).


----------



## Backwoods Savage

You can also remove the nails afterwards with a large magnet going over the ashes.


----------



## BobUrban

And if you burn hot enough you will burn those nails too   But this advice is coming from a blacksmith and welder.  I and certain my forge would heat my house well but I do not want a 2000+ degree fire in here so probably best to take the better advice above.


----------



## Nocattom

Doug MacIVER said:


> i do all the time when nails don't come out. i dont have ash pan in f100 so nothing to get hung up.


Doug, good point about the ash pan! The stove is a PE and i have read on this forum they can be a problem. Im not going to use the wood


----------



## Hearth Mistress

Also, I been told not to use an ash vacuum and if you have a "professional" come do your cleaning, our first one was free since they did the install, be sure to warn them you burn pallets so they don't ruin their vacuum either.

Pallet wood burns HOT and FAST so don't load it up. I use a saws-all with 9" demo blades to cut both sides at once, that six-sigma pays off in all aspects of my life   I tried using my chainsaw but that was a bit too much for me, a lot of kick back and screws up your chain fast hitting nails.

Good Luck!


----------



## mattjm1017

I do it sure hope its not a problem I don't really feel like taking the time to remove nails. If its a problem though I reckon ill start pulling nails.


----------



## lopiliberty

I do it all the time and just remove the nails from the ashes before throwing them out.  Next year wood pile has a couple of splits with big spikes in them.  I tried to get them out but couldn't so I'm going to let the stove remove them


----------



## BrowningBAR

I do it in the non-cat stoves.

But rarely, meaning; accidentally, do I do it with the cat stoves. I have seen some say it doesn't matter with a cat and others say it could shorten the life of the cat. So, I tend to err on the side of caution.


----------



## fossil

Burned plenty of wood with nails in it in my shop (non-cat) stove.  My ashes find their way out eventually with the trash, so I've no worries about nails in gardens, lawns, or on driveways...or anywhere else.


----------



## Paulywalnut

Probably throw a little more heat


----------



## aussiedog3

I never do.  Just wood, no cardboard, no leftover christmas wrapping paper, no nothing, just wood.
My ashes go on the driveway, garden or compost pile.


----------



## lopiliberty

aussiedog3 said:


> no cardboard, no leftover christmas wrapping paper, no nothing


I burn everything listed, not large amounts just cereal boxes and other small boxes(of course I tear it up in small pieces and add them one at a time) and what a fire it makes for a few seconds


----------



## HDRock

I burn pallets w nails in my dragon , no problem, have to clean out ashes more often, but the nails in the ash actually retain heat.
They use coated spiral nails so the pallets don't fall apart, which makes them a real bugger to pull.
I cut em up with a small chainsaw , it's fast and, I have never hit a nail 
Like said, that stuff burns hot n fast, don't put to much in   , usually I burn it along with big splits


----------



## Doug MacIVER

mattjm1017 said:


> I do it sure hope its not a problem I don't really feel like taking the time to remove nails. If its a problem though I reckon ill start pulling nails.


 i take the time to remove probably 90+percent of the nails ocb i guess.  burn a  little pine mostly poplar and what oak pallets i can get at my shop. we do get some so. american mahogany leather pallets and they are a treat, great burn, free oil my friends. nails no problem for me as i've said


----------

